# Sony PS3 Bluetooth Headset drivers



## SeizeCTRL (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm having problems pairing my Official Sony Bluetooth Headset Model# CECHYA-0076 to my PC, my PC finds it, and after I attempt to pair it, it begins installing drivers, then says it was unsuccessful. I've looked everywhere and cant't find any information or even the manual, can anyone help?

Thanks!

P.S. I've also tried plugging it in via USB to my computer, and it said drivers were installed correctly, but still wouldn't pair via bluetooth.


----------



## mgleite (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem and Sony does not help AT ALL, neither does googling for a solution. Really frustrated, since Sony's website mentions it pairs perfectly with any other Bluetooth-enabled device, and not only PS3.


----------

